# Printing Service Relabel also?



## Real Dreamz (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to this forum and can't stress how much I appreciate learning from you guys. I'm looking to start my own clothing line, generally T-Shirts. I don't have a lot of money right now to invest in buying bulk tees and I don't plan on printing shirts myself. 

I've been trying to assess which print-on-demand service would be best for me. I want a service that will supply me with a store where I can sell my merchandise, has a useful design tool, provides a good selection of customizable apparel, and is CHEAP. 

I would really like to have my own labels on my clothes, as I think that will be the icing on the cake of professionalism, but from what I've read on here the only way to do that is to buy in bulk and relabel them my self or send them to a third-party. As I stated earlier, I'm not buying in bulk, so is there a POD company like Spreadshirt, Printmojo, etc. that will relabel my tags also?

Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Real Dreamz said:


> so is there a POD company like Spreadshirt, Printmojo, etc. that will relabel my tags also?


I'm not positive but I believe Printmojo will do it. They're more of a fulfilment company though, rather than POD.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> As I stated earlier, I'm not buying in bulk, so is there a POD company like Spreadshirt, Printmojo, etc. that will relabel my tags also?


I don't think there's a major Print on Demand company that will relabel your t-shirts. It probably wouldn't be cost effective to do it "on demand"...it could be done, but it would leave with with zero to little profit.

If you need specific printing company suggestions, please post in our Referrals and Recommendations area. There might be smaller companies with similar equipment for printing on demand (a DTG printer) that could do printing and fulfillment for you and might even be able to relabel.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

For relabelling, try your local alteration/seamstress shops---many times dry cleaners stores have this service on hand. The prices are usually very reasonable!

mary


----------

